# Chisels



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

I've heard mention of bench chisels and dovetail chisels. What is the difference and are there other types of chisels? Are gouges considered a type of chisel? Is there a book in print that is a defiinitive guide to the different types?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

xphnmn said:


> I've heard mention of bench chisels and dovetail chisels. What is the difference and are there other types of chisels? Are gouges considered a type of chisel? Is there a book in print that is a defiinitive guide to the different types?


Here is a good quick reference:
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/...de=toolstore&nextpage=/extra/chiselguide.html












 







.


----------

